# Programmas / Software >  P-CAD bibliotēkas veidošana

## marizo

Vai kāds man varētu paskaidrot soli pa solim, kā izveidot P-CAD bibliotēku?
Konkrētāk- īsti nesaprotu, kā salikt kopā shēmas apzīmējumu ar detaļas izskatu uz plates (Symbol un Pattern)?

----------


## Vikings

Tas darās pins view logā. Tur tiek noteikts kurš Patterna pads tiks piesaistīts kuram Simbol pinam. Klau, paskaties vai tik tajā pašā Helpā nebija labs tutoriālis kā tas viss darās, tā tik es iemācījos tos abus savienot. Pamēģināšu izstāstīt kā es to daru.
Pieņemsim, ka ir izvēlēts Symbol un Pattern.
Paņemam Pins view logu.
Pad# un PinDes saliekam pēc vienādus augošā secībā (piem, pirmā kolonna 0 - 14 DIP14 korpusam, otrā tāda pati). Tie būs izvadu numuri Patternam.
Gate# ir bišķi sarežģītāk, bet iesākumā jāsaprot, ka šajā kolonnā jāraksta viens un tas pats skaitlis pretī tiem izvadu numuriem, pie kuriem ir pievienots kāds no Symbola izvadiem. Piemērs - ir mikroskēma DIP8 korpusā, kurai izmantotas ir 1 - 4, 7 un 8 kāja. Tātad trešajā kolonnā 1,2,3,4,7,8 rūtiņā ierakstam ciparu 1.
SymPin# ir attiecīgi kurš Symbol izvads atbilst Patterna izvadiem. Es parasti Symbolā kājas numurēju tā, lai varētu rakstīt tieši tāpat kā pirmajās divās kolonnās. Tipa Symbol pirmais izvads atbilst 1. Patterna kājai. Šī arī ir tā svarīgākā kolonna, aks nosaka kas ar ko savienosies.
Pin name kolonna laikam ir pati par sevi saprotama.
Gate eq vienkāršākajā gadījumā ir tas pats kas Gate#.
Pin EQ iesākumā atstāj tukšu.
ElecType arī vienkāršākajā gadījumā atstāj tukšu.

Pamēģini uztaisīt kaut vienu komponentu un tad pastēstīšu ko zinu par pārējām ailītēm.

----------


## marizo

Paldies par informāciju! Apmēram sapratu, kas un kā darāms, dažus komponentus jau uztaisīju!

----------

